# A question of size!



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I love the shorter horses, and this mare has a nice stride too. From the pictures, I would have never guessed she was under 15 hands. From somebody who rides horses 15.3 and 16 hh horses, I would love something smaller next time. As long as the movement is there, I could care less.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

You two look fine. You in no way look too tall for this mare.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I don't think you'd be too big for her at all.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

She will probably grow until she is 5 , but then again she may just fill out and muscle up . You do not look to large for her. 
She is a cute horse. Congrats.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

She's a warmblood so slower to mature. She probably has another inch or two to grow. As for size and you; my sister is 5'6" and just at 200 lbs. She has a little 14.2 Dash for Cash QH mare that she rides with no issues. She should be just fine for you.


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't think she is too small for you. I'm 5'3" and I loved riding my 14.1hh Arab mare. In fact, I prefer short horses. And I agree she will fill out and maybe grow a little more. She is lovely! Congrats!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I think she looks great! And I think you'll look just fine together. I own a 14.2 and a 14.3 horse. I prefer them to be small! We avoided under 14.2 because my daughter shows, and didn't want to be stuck in the pony classes because of her horse, but otherwise, wouldn't have cared. What's an inch difference anyway? Shorter horses eat less, require less grazing area, are less intimidating, easier to mount from the ground if you need to on a trail... the list goes on. As far as I'm concerned, shorter is better! And I'm not at all saying that because I'm short myself. At all.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm about the same size as you and I have a Morgan mare who is 14.2 on a tall day. I feel totally comfortable on her and definitely prefer a short horse for getting back on while on trails. And still, it's a scramble to find a tree stump or stone wall as a step so I don't wrench her back- she's 23 so I am super cautious about her back and dislike mounting from the ground, though I suppose technically I could.









Your horse looks very nice and I hope you'll share more pictures as you ride. There's a trail thread on the Forum if you're interested in joining to show off your trail and track miles, even if you're just taking her out for walks or ponying her before you start really riding her.


----------



## Cari123 (May 29, 2017)

Thank you so much everyone! You've all been awesome at putting my mind at ease  she's such a sweetheart I'd hate to be constantly questioning this as we work and progress. And thank you for the compliments on her!

You mare is lovely egrogan and thank you for the trail tread link. I'll definitely post pictures as we explore and move along.


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm close to your size, and your horse is my favorite size. I love smaller horses. I bought a young Half-Welsh pony that string-tested at my ideal height of 14.1, and he just kept growing and ended up close to 15 hands; so there's hope that yours could grow a little more.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You look fine on her...and she will fill in and out yet.

As for her being sold out of a hunter barn because of her _smaller_ stature....
Well, if she has movement and jumping ability she is worth a fortune as a pony...
If she stays in the size to be a "carded pony", she is worth a potential fortune...
Don't care about breeding and what she is...it is her ability that makes her.

None of that should be making a difference to you though..._she is yours!!_
Enjoy your new friend and wonderful find..:wink:
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Cari123 (May 29, 2017)

Interesting thought! I don't think we have much jumping in our future but you never know. She was privatly owned at the stable and bought as a first horse for her adult owner who dreamed of jumping with the big guys. They were excited by her jumping ability but devistated when she quit growing. She sure looked out of place in that barn of 17hh horses lol! Whatever we end up doing together you're right and I'm sure we'll make tons if wonderful memories.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

17 hand horses are probably as rare on the trails as a 14 hand horse is in most competitions. Shorter horses on the trail are great for those of us who have reached an age where our springers have sprung, so to speak! 

And at least in my family, trail rides include breaks for the horses, who munch on pretty awful looking stuff:








​ 
The horse in front is mine. 15.0 hands. Vet gave his weight as 790 last year, but I think he has gained some. With saddle, tack and clothes, my 'riding weight' is around 200-210. At 59, my knees wouldn't want a horse over 15 hands...and would be pretty happy with a few inches less. 14.1 & athletic, with a good mind, sounds wonderful!


----------



## Cari123 (May 29, 2017)

Thanks bsms! Wow you must have tons of trails and places to ride where you are, it looks like it goes on forever! I'm almost 30 but I understand where you're coming from. I used to love riding everything that was big, hot and a handful; but now with work, wedding planning and juggling schedules I don't want a chalenge each time I go out. Im totally all for a quirky, sound and sane mare on the smaller side. Super glad she doesnt seam too small though


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I also think you look fine, and nothing wrong with your size ratio.
How is she bred, Warmblood wise,and what age is she now?
her size, compared to you is fine, but far as level you wish to show at, her size could influence that aspect
Myself, I currently ride two horses completely at the opposite end,far as size, and both do the job for me
Charlie is 16.2HH, so a bit tall for a western pl horse, but Iove her movement, which is not just due to size , but her breeding. Her half brother Einstein, a horse I did everything with, a was 16.3hh.People used to ask me, in my days before knee replacements, as to why I rode such a tall horse.My answer was always that he stood by anything, for me to get on, and once on, I had a safe 'Cadillac ride
The horse I currently trail ride the most, is only about 14.2hh Carmen can really walk out for her size, out walking much taller horses, and is a very sensible trail horse
In the end, I think mind, ability and disposition are the most important aspects, unless you are very seriously involved in any particular discipline, where other factors are given some prominence

Carmen, yesterday

[/URL

Last fall

[URL=http://s335.photobucket.com/user/KiloBright/media/trail%20riding/Carmenbartonroad_zpsf0e76b3a.jpg.html]


Charlie, 16.2,hh,, helps keep feet dry!




I am 5ft 7". Won't elaborate on current weight!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes, they look the same color, although Carmen is a roan and Charlie is grey, at max expression!

Charlie doing one of her more /usual jobs


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

For me, trail riding, size does not matter. While I ride with complete comfort after double knee replacements, there is no spring, so I use some ground advantage, ditch , log, whatever, to get on, even with Carmen. She also has about zero withers, so mounting her from the ground is something I do only if there is no other option
What counts for me, far as atrail horse, is that the horse stands wherever I put the horse to get on, is sensible on the trail, walks out without needing to be pedelled, and on a loose rein, at the gait I ask for, coming or going
I expect to be able to put on a slicker, without getting off, to be able to get stuff out of my saddle bag, including things wrapped in plastic, a horse that stands, with my reins drapped over their neck, allowing me two free hands to take pictures


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Along time ago, and horses of various size. What counted, was that they were safe to put my young kids on


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

Lovely mare! I would really like to know her breeding? 

We have one gelding by Vivaldi who as a 6 year old was more like 16.1, and now as a 10 year old he is 17.2. I guess he stopped growing around 8 years old.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I think her current size is fine for you. It doesn't look awkward at all. I'm 5'6" and feel perfectly comfortable on my 14.3 mare. I wouldn't be surprised if she grew a little more though. What string test did they use on her?

As a matter of fact, your mare looks a lot like mine that I'm talking about. Except Star's little white pastern is on the right.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Btw, how huge is that school? Lovely.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

Im not sure how much I believe in the string method. If she's 3, she most likely will grow some more. How much I have no idea but even if she doesn't I think you guys are a nice fit. Some of the warmblood ponies go for big bucks. 

Personally I tend to ride larger horses 16+ to 18.2h. I prefer something over 16h because I'm tallish and have a long leg, so I need something to fill my leg out so I don't look awkward. But truthfully it doesn't matter, so long as you're comfortable and happy! I've ridden 14h ponies and been just as happy as riding the 18.2h horse. The 18.2h horse is a LOT to ride and organize, HUGE paces but my old half arab was 16h and rode just as big as a 16.2-3h horse. My trainer is 5'10-5'11 and rode a 14.1-2h warmblood pony for a while and yeah it looked kinda silly but the pony went really well and they were a good team. That pony was incredible! I got to ride him and he rode massive. He was one of the bounciest, biggest moving horses I've ever ridden. HUGE gaits. His passage took a lot to keep my bum in the saddle it had SO much loftiness and power. I was told it felt worse than it looked but man you can get some MASSIVE paces in a small package. If you're happy and comfortable and your horse is happy and comfortable then what does it matter? 

Theodore O'connor was a 14.2h pony. Karen O'connor (his rider) is 5'6


----------



## Cari123 (May 29, 2017)

Hey everyone, sorry for the delay! Work and stuff got in the way.

I don't know her breeding honestly. I'm curious as well. No papers.

Smilie, thank you for your posts! Lovely horses. Charlie looks massive in that last pic!

LoriF, the string test that was used is described well in this site (I just googled string test, horse and height). I love your mare!

Determine Horse Mature Height

HorseF, you have no idea! The school is a Taj Mahal. Multiple barns- some private and some rented by various trainers. Numerous outdoor arenas. One massive indoor with bleachers, offices etc. It's quite something.

DanteDressgageNerd, I've never ridden anything close to 18.2. I can't imagine it! Thank you for your words and bringing up Theodore O'Connor. I hadn't realized his rider was 5'6.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

At only 145lbs, you're not too heavy for her, although she looks lightly built. And she will likely fill out more as she matures, may well grow up a bit more too. Perhaps you're a bit tall looking for her with regards to fashion of WB/dressage types, but that's fashion for you - I don't take much notice of it personally!

If she is only 3yo, I wouldn't be doing much on her back yet. Horses don't mature skeletally for a few years more than that, so wouldn't be doing anything too long/hard on her before maturity. And while it's not really possible to tell, it appears that saddle could be a bit far forward/bad fit, which may account for her head being up & toe first landing in the second pic.

Enjoy!


----------



## Cari123 (May 29, 2017)

Hey Loosie, not too worried about fashion on the trails either  she won't be worked hard until she matures. Thanks for the saddle tip you may be right! It was the trainer's saddle and we'll certainly be looking for something more suited to her with a better fit.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You don't look 145 pounds!!
You look fine on her and I can't see any problems with her carrying you
I do think she'll grow some more, WB's are usually slower to mature to full height than an actual pony breed and you could have another 3 years of growth to see.
Several of the WB's we bred went up another 4 inches from age 3 to age 6 and they all grew some. Irish Draught crosses tend to do the same. One went from 15.2 at 3 to 17.2 by the time he'd finished and I've got photos from the seller of one we have now looking like a little pony when she was 4 years old or maybe more than that


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Try measuring her cannon bone from the middle of the knee to her cornet band. How ever many inches that is should be the same in hands for her mature height. 15 inches would be 15 hands, 14 and 3/4 inches would be 14.3 hands and so on. Her cannon is done growing. I've found this method to be fairly accurate. 

One of my mares grew another inch somewhere between the age of 6 and 8 so you never know.


----------



## Cari123 (May 29, 2017)

That's not me Jaydee, that's the trainer! I'm not that slim. I'll attach pics. I do hope she grows a bit yet and you guys are right she just might. Thank you LoriF, I'll try and and see what we get.


----------



## Cari123 (May 29, 2017)

Ok guys so the measurement along the cannon from mid knee to her coronet is... 15.25! More than I expected for sure! For fun I measured my 15.2hh 14 year old Appaloosa as well and got 15.5. Thanks again LoriF seams to be a great system. We'll see if it works with her I suppose.


----------

